# Beverley is bangin'



## the button (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## the button (Sep 26, 2008)

The Green Dragon pub (on the right in the pic) is where I saw Rachel Unthank & the Winterset eating their Sunday lunch. True story.


----------



## RaverDrew2 (Sep 26, 2008)

Whereas Driffield is dreary  (so the mrs says)


----------



## the button (Sep 26, 2008)

RaverDrew2 said:


> Whereas Driffield is dreary



The Capital of the Wolds.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

I saw the most impressive pub fight I've ever seen - still - in the Green Dragon, on the right of that picture.  It was two lasses.  One of them smashed a glass so hard that a piece came whizzing across and cut my mate's face.   It took the bouncer and three coppers to get them outside.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 26, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I saw the most impressive pub fight I've ever seen -



Last time I was there, I arrived to what looked like a pitched battle on the main St.  After that, it got nicer!


----------



## hammerntongues (Sep 26, 2008)

I lived in Beverley for 5 years in the early/mid 90`s , The Push had the cheapest pint , Nellies the best pint ( and music ) , Beaver worst pint , The Kings head loudest music , Valiant Soldier best fights , Cross Keys worst atmoshphere , Magpie best pub off the High St , Woolpack my nearest pub ( next door but one ) there are so many more .....................

I`m going up for a visit next month with my family to coincide with with Hull v West Ham fixture and staying at the Beverley Arms for a couple of nights to meet up with old mates .


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 28, 2008)

pogofish said:


> Last time I was there, I arrived to what looked like a pitched battle on the main St.  After that, it got nicer!



Yup, that all sounds quite familiar.  Beverley is nice, but the market square used to get a bit  at chucking-out time.


----------



## Star Dove (Nov 1, 2008)

hammerntongues said:


> Nellies the best pint ( and music )



What a great pub that was.

Now I've said that I'm sure that someone will come along and say it's now a gastro pub or Starbucks.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 1, 2008)

Nope, Nellie's is still going strong.


----------



## longdog (Nov 16, 2008)

I wonder if they've redecorated Nellie's since the smoking ban.

It's gonna take a few hundred gallons of Dulux to cover 200 years of nicotine stains


----------

